# P229 Elite, good price? Good beginner gun?



## judd (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I took my NRA course, got my concealed carry permit and am now ready to purchase my first pistol. I was in a local hole in the wall shop the other day and found a P229 Elite .40 cal for sale. The asking price was $650 and the gun was in excellent shape and looking to have never been fired. The build date on the Sig box was December 2008. I really like the gun but I am a lefty and this is my only concern, all the controls except the mag release are on the wrong side for me. Any input? How's the price? Should I be concerned with the right hand biased controls? Is this a good beginner pistol? 

Thanks for any input!

Judd


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It's a good price for an Elite Series if it's in the shape you described. However, being a beginner, I wouls suggest you get your hands on as many as you can as well as firing them if you can before you decide. Different size hands mix in all kinds of ways with different makes and models of handguns. Finding one that fits properly and feels comfortably will make your shooting experience better. If it fits and feels good, you will be able to shoot it better than if it doesn't.

Look for makes and models with ambidextrious controls, they are out there. Preference with materials may also play into your decision making process. Steel, alloy or polymer frame? Caliber and capacity? What are your needs based on community you live in, type and or manner of concealed carry?

Lots of factors going into this, I would recommend you not be impulsive.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm a lefty with 2 Sigs. Not to say you should run out and get one. I just wanted to toss that out there. I've got pretty good using several pistols and be able to adapt to the controls. I started out on 1911's with no ambi-safety. It's a right hand world and learned early I had to adapt or miss out on a lot of things. 

Agreed you should get your hands on a few to see what fits best and ambi fire controls do make life easier for a southpaw. But those without them are doable with practice :mrgreen:


----------



## judd (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. The gun feels great in my hands and never owning one before I am pretty sure that I can learn to use anything, nothing for me to unlearn so to say. The price seems right and the way guns are selling around here I think I'm gonna jump on it. Worst case, if I hate it I should be able to sell it without losing any money on it. 

Thanks, 

Judd


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

An Elite for $650 is a steal. Go to that store and get that before it's gone. I'd be all over it at that price. Those Elites have the short reset trigger...definitely will be a great firearm for you.

Don't hesitate...get that gun before someone finds it! I doubt you'll see too many Elites selling that low.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I would be all over that. :smt023


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

The "Elite" Sig models are superb guns. I have a P229 Equinox which is about as close as you can get to an "Elite" without actually being one.

As far as a beginner gun, though, I'm not sure an Elite fits the bill....

The first thing that popped in my head is caring and handling of the firearm. Typically, your first handgun is going to be the workhorse. This same handgun is most likely going to see a fair amount of abuse, from holsters, lots of takedowns for cleaning, and with any luck, a whole hell of a lot of shooting.  Also being your first handgun, you may not know the drawbacks of using aluminum or steel cased ammo, improper cleaning techniques, etc. In short, your first handgun is going to be subject to abuse, both intended and accidental, and understanding what's involved could increase the lifetime and condition of your more valuable weapons, such as a a Sig Elite.

In terms of practice, the Elite's trigger configuration, or Sig's SRT "Short Reset Trigger" could prove to be a crutch when learning how to fire a basic DA/SA semi-automatic handgun. SRT does exactly what it says, although I would gamble 99% of "first time" shooters have no idea what this means. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I think it would be worth while to get a run-of-the-mill semi-auto and learn how to shoot on it first, THEN come back to a handgun like a Sig Elite to fully take advantage of something like the SRT.

Sorry if I'm rambling 

[Edit]: oh yea, $650 for any Sig Elite, even used, is a great buy


----------



## judd (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I bought the Sig and couldn't be happier. I took it to the range today and fired 100 rounds with no failures. I shot from 7yds and was pretty pleased with the results. I also am able to manipulate the slide release and the decocking lever with my left hand, so no problem there. I shot remington FMJs and Winchester white box ammo. This gun fits my hand great and I love the short reset trigger, it resets in such a short distance that it is amazing. Before buying I figured that if I didn't like the gun I should be able to resell without losing much money. 

Thanks for all the comments, now to get a 22LR conversion for it!


----------

